

Show HN: A Game for Falling in Love (Part II) + ThanksHN - ada1981
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-game-for-falling-in-love/x/571421

======
ada1981
____THANKS HACKERNEWS __ __

A few weeks ago I woke up and the top story on HackerNews was a NYTimes
article about a woman who fell in love after answering 36 questions from a 20
yr old research study.

I was inspired and spent the next 12 hours building a web app version and
around 1am the next day posted it on HN. Then things got really wild.

1] Before sunrise it hit the front page and hovered around #3 all day and
there were over 200 comments.

2] Over 200,000 people visited the site, including Mark Zuckerberg who "Liked"
us on his personal facebook page in the first 36 hours.

3] hundreds shared it on twitter

4] we hit the top 3 on Product Hunt.

5] editors of very big publications reached out about (now pending) exclusives

6] we had about 3,000 double confirmed opt ins to a mailing list

7] People wrote me saying they "said I love you" to each other for the first
time while playing the game

8] the original author of the study emailed me with tips on how I might
improve the questions

This was all just so fun and exciting, and felt so aligned with my core
beliefs around love & relationship. As a transformational coach, I believe
falling in love can be the fastest path to self actualization - if done with
the right context and tools.

 __I decided to launch a crowdfunding campaign ! __

I designed a deck of physical cards that could be used on a first date or with
a lover; found a manufacturing partner; wrote the copy; shot the video with my
macbook pro retina; figured out premier; and got it live. We are almost at 20%
of the goal after the first day and a half and I have commitments from some
big "relationship gurus" with list of hundreds of thousands who are going to
promote it.

I would LOVE your help in spreading the word further, since it all started
here on HackerNews.

I set up an inner circle share link here. If you spread the word, it would
mean the world to me. >>
[http://PlayTheLoveGame.com/crowdfund](http://PlayTheLoveGame.com/crowdfund)

Also, if you back the project and mention HACKERNEWS I will include an extra
special unlisted prize just for HN backers.

I am so grateful for the outpouring of support and encouragement and
inspiration the web app received here and for how great this community has
been in general.

\- Anthony David Adams

